# What's Your E.D.C.



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

What's in your pocket? Do you carry some kind of knife? I have collected knives for many years and have hundreds of different kinds. I only have a few that are or have been my every day carry. In the 1970s and 80s, I worked on heavy equipment. Everything from Forklifts to Bulldozers. I needed a strong sharp knife every day. My choice for EDC was the Schrade LB7. Big, strong, held an edge.









In the 90s and through the 2000s my work changed from heavy equipment to overhead cranes and hoists. This work was 80% electrical and my EDC needs changed. I carried a Leatherman multi-tool. With the need to cut, strip, tighten wires all the time, the Leatherman met my needs.









Now I am disabled/retired and still find I need a good knife on a regular basis. I heard about the Opinel knives and looked them up. Made in France, they have a carbon steel blade and wood handle. These knives have no metal frame or springs in them. They have a unique blade locking system that locks them open or closed with a twist of the collar. I carry a #8, it is 4 1/4" closed, has a 3 1/4" blade, and 7 1/2" open length. The blade is not stainless steel. It takes an edge, and holds it. At 1.7 oz it is barely noticeable in your pocket. Opinel knives come in a lot of different sizes to fit any ones needs, and they have options for different wood choices, sheaths, and blade styles. Reasonably priced, my #8 cost $8.95 w/free shipping on E-Bay. Try one and you will always love them.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Case xx green bone 3 blade stockman or a dalton Cupid and what I call my wallet knife a victorinox secretary.








I also have knives laying around everywhere. The shop has big single blade old timers,3 blade anvil knives, spydercos a couple berretas, a Smith and Weston that has seen its better days. The house has to many to list since I collect edged objects. Wife's car has a Swiss Army knife,a 3 blade case xx 7 dot stag stockman and a anvil 3 blade stockman. I know that's a long list of everyday carry but since I'm around them I switch out during the day often except for the wallet knife it's been there since I purchased it minus the week that I lost it. When it reappeared it was a great day.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a cheapo, 3 bladed Old Timer clone…...scales seem to be a Walnut flavour.

Picked a leatherman Wave last year….$0.75 at a yard sale. No sheath to carry it in, sits on a shelf for now…









A little big for a pocket…


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

I've carried one since High School. Started with a tiny swiss-army knife (the one with a single blade, nail file, and scissors). Had a small lock-back for a while too (a schrade I think?) until it got stolen. Did the leatherman thing for a while as well, but 90% of the time the knife blade was what I needed, and I got sick of needing to put down whatever I was doing to get the blade open. So about 10 years ago I switched over to the style with a pocket-clip and thumb-studs for one-handed opening, and fell in love. My wife just got me this last year for Christmas:










It's spring loaded. See the small tab on the bottom left of that pic, near the hinge? Pressing down on that rocks the cam over far enough that the spring takes over, and jumps the blade for you. Took some getting used to, but I really, really like it. The pocket clip allows you to keep it right at the top of your jeans pocket where it's always easy to get to.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I carry the leatherman wave at home or on the job. Bandit $.75 for a wave is some steal.


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

Have the Opinel and like it, but my EDC is a Douk Douk. Cheap, and takes a razor edge with little effort. Can't really go wrong with either of them, honestly.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Lloyd, your "wallet" knife reminded me that I am never without, even in Church!


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Carried various knives over the years and always seam to lose them at some point. Cringe at the $$$ spent on them. I ended up just going to a cheap knife. The Kershaw 3/4 ton folder through Cabelas at under 10 bucks a knife (clip and thumb stud but I ditch the clip). Under 3 inches folded. I bought a dozen of them and just don't worry about losing them. Wished it held and edge longer but easy enough to remedy. Has been my favorite based on price to performance in a no frill knife.

Used a few razor blade folders but really a poor EDC option unless all you do is break down boxes, cutting twine, and string.

Have a few larger knives but they are shoved in a box under the bed as not a fan of having a sheath. They seam to be very popular with lanky guys that sport sleeveless shirts in my area.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Opinel #8 here too.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Victorninox Super Tinker Swiss Army Knife since 1985. I have warn out several.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Alster, I have never seen a Douk Douk, but from what I just read they should be comparable in holding an edge. They are a little proud of their knives by the prices I saw.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Have a few larger knives but they are shoved in a box under the bed as not a fan of having a sheath. They seam to be very popular with lanky guys that sport sleeveless shirts in my area.
> 
> - TravisH


LOL, Travis, I have a few of those too. I have carried true switch blades and full auto out the fronts but people tend to get nervous when You pull one out to cut the twine at the Borg.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Glock 23
.
.
Just broke the tip off of my cheap Tac-Force knife that I liked the most. Titanium body easy flip open with one hand.
Now I'm using my trusty backup Swiss Army Knife, until I find a new one. 
I'll be following to see what else everybody uses.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Jbay what's up with the Glock23? Man you got to bring the Ruger to the knife fight!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I use to have that, but it kept cutting holes in my pockets and I was losing all my change. :>/


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

That's why it comes with a sheath, dummy. ;-)


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Never leave home with out it.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't find the #T20 torx bit, know it's there just can't find it.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

A Spiderco Techno. It's a tank. Reviews on it can be seen on Amazon:










The edge holds good. The back of the blade is about two feet thick (that might be a little bit of an exageration), for prying open manhole covers.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Now I'm envious (and only $10,379.00).



> Never leave home with out it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, I've got this stealth double action opener (manual, and a hidden auto open) with a strange trident on the blade, and a couple of names on the clip. Terzuola, and Marfione, whoever they are. I'm sure I could get at least $25 for it though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

There's also this strange one with a talon. I push this button and it shoots out, and when I pull it back the blade snaps back in. Crazy huh? Gotta be worth at least $10.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Mines not a talon, it don't even have a name on it, but it is faster than I can see coming out and going in. LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

They all have names on them. Who is Randall? Can I even get $5 for one of these? Or a pistol-looking thing named Kimber. What the heck. $20 maybe?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Lint.

+ a pocketknife - which these days will be one of three: Kershaw Leek, Ontario Rat 1, or SOG Twitch II (which is misplaced at the moment). For years I carried nothing but friction folders, of which I have a plethora.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> They all have names on them. Who is Randall? Can I even get $5 for one of these? Or a pistol-looking thing named Kimber. What the heck. $20 maybe?
> 
> - RichTaylor


Sorry to tell you Rich, but No Name! Red switchblade does say 440 Rostfrei on the blade but the silver OTF has no names, numbers, markings of any kind. ;-)


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Lint.
> 
> + a pocketknife - which these days will be one of three: Kershaw Leek, Ontario Rat 1, or SOG Twitch II (which is misplaced at the moment). For years I carried nothing but friction folders, of which I have a plethora.
> 
> - Rick M


You got me Rick, I forgot all about my EDC lint!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You've got the good stuff papadan!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a minor hobby, I enjoy getting cuts on my fingers playing with them. ;-0


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

Kershaw blur. Holds an edge better than my wife! That's in the front right pocket (when I'm not traveling - currently in Zürich with no knife). On my right hip (iwb) is my SA XDs in .45. I carry a .45 because a) they don't make a .46 and b) shooting twice is stupid.

If I don't have my XDs, it's my Glock 23.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Kershaw blur. Holds an edge better than my wife! That s in the front right pocket (when I m not traveling - currently in Zürich with no knife). On my right hip (iwb) is my SA XDs in .45. I carry a .45 because a) they don t make a .46 and b) shooting twice is stupid.
> 
> If I don t have my XDs, it s my Glock 23.
> 
> - Smirak


I done showed what a Glock 23 can't do. LOL


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

> Kershaw blur. Holds an edge better than my wife! That s in the front right pocket (when I m not traveling - currently in Zürich with no knife). On my right hip (iwb) is my SA XDs in .45. I carry a .45 because a) they don t make a .46 and b) shooting twice is stupid.
> 
> If I don t have my XDs, it s my Glock 23.
> 
> ...


Haha…I hear ya papadan…that's why it's been relegated to the safe for most daily tasks!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought that knife on my Ruger just for laughs. Only put it on to show a couple friends and take that picture. That is just an SR22. My actual carry is an S&W 357.


----------



## matthww (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.bladeops.com//v/vspfiles/photos/SWCK110GL-2T.jpg









This is my second one. Holds an edge for weeks and sharpens up real nice. I get a lot of comments when I pull this out on the job site lol. "Did Donald Trump send you that knife?" Etc


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Huh. CRKT Apache either 3" or 4", depending on where I'm going. Both are ATS 34 stainless, which I really like, as it's very hard and once sharp, stays that way forever. Of course they discontinued it. Manual open, but both have been fidgeted with enough over the years that they open as fast as any assisted blade with the thumb stud or a flick of the wrist.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Depends. If I'm in the woods I carry my Buck 113 or my 110. For normal work days or in the shop I carry my buck 302. Before my desk job b tho I use to just carry a Kolbalt razor knife but I wore them out about every year. Lowes was always good about replacing them tho. 
I still love my buck knives tho…. if u can't tell from my profile pic


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Papadan when I lost my wallet knife it was a sad day. The night before the wife was cleaning out my wallet in the car and dropped it in a parking lot. A couple hours later when I asked if she was done with it she said it was gone. Still sitting in the parking lot untouched minus the knife. The restaurant moved the booth we was in to check for it and it was not to be found. I tore my car apart the shop apart and her car apart looking for it. The after about a week I went to check on my inlaws truck that had some issues a day or two before I lost the knife that I fixed and wanted to test drive it again to make sure it was fixed. Went to put my seat belt on and there it was all nice and shiny stuck in the seat belt hole in the seat. I thought and may have said oh you came back to me and slid it back into its spot in my wallet. I guess the truck seat angle and the way I plopped down was enough for it to slide out and fall into the seat buckle hole. I keep my wallet in my front pocket. But anywho that's a good heart warming story and I'm going fishing so adios.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Been carrying a Buck 307 for over 25, maybe 30 years. Interesting story on that knife.

I used to live up above Scranton, PA, and had a buddy who was a UPS driver who did the Pocono run, which included hitting the tri-state point. (Jersey, PA, NY)
One day he had a delivery for a knife and gun shop up there from Buck Knives. Delivered it, and the next day got told to go back, the order was wrong.
The entire box was filled with Buck 307's.
The box ended back at his terminal, where Buck told UPS they didn't want it back, just dispose of it. (Remember, this was back in the 80's sometime.)
My buddy got his hands on three of the knives, and I got one of them. I've had it ever since.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've carried many different knives over the years. Being a forester, having one was essential. A few names off the top of my head are Schrade, Uncle Henry, Buck, Gerber and Kershaw. I've settled on the Kershaw scallion for many years now, I love being able to open it with one hand.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

I've lost more knives than I care to count. I like to have one in my pocket, but can't see spending more than $10 on one because it'll be gone in a month or so. My favorites these days are the very flat locking blade knives with the stud to open the blade one-handed. Buck, S&W, Cabelas all make them. (or sell them anyway).

It's amazing the looks you get in a corporate office setting when you pull out a small knife to cut something. People (mostly women) are really put off by it. I just explain, "you know, I was a Boy Scout, 'be prepared.'"


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have carried a pocket knife since I was 6 years old, my son does not, only because the schools would not allow it when he was growing up. to me, it is more of a tool than a weapon, although it could be considered such if necessary.right now I carry a Gerber with stud for easy opening. 
I could not do without a knife, as I use it every day. one of my grand daughters was amazed that I have a knife with me all the time.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Benchmade Griptilian


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I carried an old made in the USA gerber for about 20 years until I broke the tip off two years ago. Now I carry a leatherman skeletool.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have one of the mini skeletools for a key chain it's a handy little thing. I really like what gerber did with the design.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> I have carried a pocket knife since I was 6 years old, my son does not, only because the schools would not allow it when he was growing up. to me, it is more of a tool than a weapon, although it could be considered such if necessary.right now I carry a Gerber with stud for easy opening.
> I could not do without a knife, as I use it every day. one of my grand daughters was amazed that I have a knife with me all the time.
> 
> - woodsmithshop


Smitty, I have always carried a knife as a tool, never thought of them as a weapon. A few years ago a boy was expelled from his grade school because they found out he had a Cub Scout knife in his pocket. The boy was in uniform and going to his meeting right after school. They even admitted that he never pulled it out or threatened anyone with it, but school policies don't allow any sharp objects on campus.


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a Buck knife that is very similar to the OP's first image. But for my daily carrier, I have a cheap/durable little guy from SOG. Has a good spring on it that makes it easy to open one-handed. I've decided that the tanto blade isn't my favorite, but it hasn't failed to do what I need so I haven't bothered to look for anything else.

I like that it has a blade lock. My kids are little thieving terrorists.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the looks of a Tanto blade, but never cared for them as an EDC.


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

Heres a post I can relate to right off. Well in the early 60's I carried the Case Sod Buster at the top. Then I switched to the little SST Buck. Then in the 70's I carried the Sog. Now I carry a Syderco at the bottom. And I still carry once in a while my little Lertherman key chain multi tool as well as my Buck neck knife and every time I go fishing my Gerber Multi tool is always with me. And before these, many many more.










But I also can't leave out my knives I carried in the med 60's. From the top down my three I had on me 24-7. Yes I slept with them. The bottom is a later model of the top two. I picked it up About 15 years ago. The third down I made. I needed a boot knife and Master sergeant, who was our master gunsmith walked me through it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Usually a Kershaw Kryo or an Opinel no. 8.

I have some other knives but I don't carry them
much.


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

I personally carry a leatherman micra. Have probably bought a dozen over the years, always losing them to TSA.

http://www.southernliving.com/culture/old-pocket-knives/


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

AUswimKC, Thank you for that link. It truly feels like I am reading my life. Are you the author?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I was just messing with the group on my post. The trident with Terzuola and Marfione is worth several thousand dollars. It is one of a kind. The one with the talon is worth in the hundreds. There are three classes of Microtech knives - the plain Microtech logo, the talon and the trident. The plain logo is a factory knife. The talon means it's a custom handmade knife from their shop. The trident means it was hand ground by Tony Marfione himself. That guarantees a four-figure price tag.

The Randalls are in the same category. Go to http://www.randallknives.com and you'll see that what you order today will ship in 2022. They are hand made, without templates, so they can only employ the finest artisan knife makers.

You can buy only four a year, and if you're in a hurry, plan to pay a premium. There are those out there who buy their limit and sell them at a profit. You want a Randall today? Plan to pay at least triple the price of waiting 5 years.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to believe tanto were just a gimmick but I like to challenge my assumptions so I bought one and carried it for about 4 months. Turns out it's was very useful and I really liked the blade shape, hated that particular knife because it was cheap, but liked the tanto.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Rich, there are a lot of master blade smiths out there and their work does command premium prices. I have a few things to finish and I will be ready to unveil my hand made creations. Not an EDC in the bunch, just pretty collectables I hope. With laminated blades, Damascus, and super high carbon. Full tang and through tang models with hand cast brass or silver gaurds and bolsters. handle materials are mostly exotic woods and antler from my kills. Not a folder in the bunch though. Rick, I love tanto style blades but for every day use they are just not practicle. If I ever decide to carry a knife as a weapon, it will be a Tanto. Quick kill is their best attribute.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Rick, I love tanto style blades but for every day use they are just not practicle. If I ever decide to carry a knife as a weapon, it will be a Tanto. Quick kill is their best attribute.
> 
> - papadan


A tanto doesn't kill any faster than any other knife. Whether they are practical depends on what you do with a knife. If you are opening boxes or breaking down cardboard, there are better blade profiles like the Leek. For cleaning game I prefer a drop or clip point, my 110 served me well until I lost it. If you are doing anything where you might want a strong chisel like blade that you can abuse (like scraping) while preserving the edge on the longer portion, they are very useful. I found I could keep the long edge sharp while abusing the tanto point if need be; or I could sharpen the point razor sharp and it offers excellent control for delicate cutting.


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

> AUswimKC, Thank you for that link. It truly feels like I am reading my life. Are you the author?
> 
> - papadan


Nope. This thread just jogged my memory of my dad sending this to me a few months back


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

About 10 years ago I went to a gun an knife show and found this knife. I made an offer that was refused so i didn't buy it. After leaving the show I thought of nothing else, I wanted that knife and it wasn't but 5.00 more that the guy wanted than I had offered. Why didn't I buy it I'll never know. It was the last day of the show so I tried to forget it, but didnt. I looked on the Internet for one but never found exactly the same knife. About a year later the gun an knife show came back. I got to thinking the guy might come back and have another knife I would like or similar to the one I had missed. I decided to go and look around, low and behold the same fellow was there and the same knife was still in the same location. I bought it at his price and carry it everyday.
Gerald


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, there are a lot of master blade smiths out there and their work does command premium prices.
> 
> - papadan


Check out Kramer knives sometime. He is one of only 120 Master Bladesmiths in the US. If you want to talk about premium prices, check the screen capture below of one of his auctions.

Here is a snippet from his web site where he describes the process of becoming a Master Bladesmith:

"That was 1994. Since then I have become one of 120 Master Bladesmiths in the US. To earn this title from the American Bladesmith Society, one must undergo years of study and then pass a Master's Test. The test required building a 10" Bowie knife made of 300+ layers of steel. This one knife had to cut through a 1" free hanging rope in one swing, chop through a two-by-four twice, shave a swatch of arm hair (after the two-by-four), and finally, bend the blade at a 90 degree angle without the blade breaking. If you succeed, then you submit five flawless knives (including a 15th century Quillion dagger, a very difficult knife to make) to a panel of judges."

And now what you'll pay if you want to win one.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Rich, not all master blade smiths are registered with the ABS. I built my first Damascus Bowie about 20 years ago. It will do all the things listed for their test Except the 90 degree bend, my knife is too good and valuable to try something like that and ruin a great knife. Who chose the people running the ABS and what gives them the authority to say what is right and what is not. JMHO


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been carrying the little Victorinox classic for a long time, replaced the scissor springs on a few, lost even
more, but always have one. Before I retired I carried various Leatherman combos, a couple of Crkt folders and
a Camillius stockmans knife wore a few pockets out. For hunting I tried a few folders like Buck and G96, but
always went back to a Western F66 I got when I started hunting, it fits in the side sheath of my Knapp saw, and
has gutted and skinned out a few deer and elk. In my tool box is a wooden handled Camillius #27 electricians
knife with my fathers initials in it that has been sharpened too many times, and does not get used much.
I have quite a few more knives I have made, but for carry I prefer the H&K45 tactical. Smirak, they may
not make a 46, but the S&W500 with 6-1/2" barrel works great although it is not too comfortable to carry.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> JMHO
> 
> - papadan


There is nothing remotely humble about you, papadan. It's one of your most endearing qualities.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Master bladesmith or Master smith is an ABS title. They are all part of ABS.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Just bumping!


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Odd no one here carries a gun as a EDC item….


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Any one else think LJ needs a knife makers forum?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Odd no one here carries a gun as a EDC item….
> 
> - JCamp


Oh we carry them, but this is about knives. If we posted about our guns, someone would flag it and get it locked. 


> Any one else think LJ needs a knife makers forum?
> 
> - JCamp


I agree, Knife forum would be nice.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

"If we posted about our guns, someone would flag it and get it locked." - yeah… sad how the constitution offend so many. 
Anyway. Off my soap box. Anyone here that builds knives wanna start up that forum? Knife buildings on my to do list but I ain't got to it yet


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If you discuss it like grown ups I don't foresee a problem.

The Second Amendment is in the Bill of Rights.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have saeveral Kershaw & CRKT knifes as well as a few Bokers. My current edc is the Kershaw Cryo 2, I try to rotate through a few different ones depending on where I'm likely to use it, how likely I am to loose it and how sharp it needs to be for the given task. I really like the quality of their top level Chinese steel knives as it comes very close to that of the Sanvik steel used in some of the US made knives but hurts a lot less when you loose a $30 knife vs. a $60 - $80 knife. I like framelocks OK as they are typically easier to clean pocket lint & dirt out of but I've had problem of gripping the knife tight during use and having a bit of difficulty unlocking it to be able to close. Liner locks in my experience don't have this same problem. I really like the Kershaw knives a lot because of the speed safe deployment (purely one handed) and the flipper allowing a good grip while deploying the blade.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Good points Yeti, I like the liner locks over frame for using. I really like using Sandvik steel but it is costly and can be hard to get. I mostly use what I can find and make Damascus for my blades. I have a Bowie made out of Sandvik that I made back in the early 80s. It was always my hunter, easy skinner and heavy enough to bust the tail bones.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Odd no one here carries a gun as a EDC item….
> 
> - JCamp


A Kahr goes with me everywhere.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

The author of the link about the old man and the knife is Rick Bragg, one of the best southern writers ever. He has and article like this on the ast page of Southern Living magazine every month.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Kahr's not a bad EDC, mid range like the S&W autos. I prefer a revolver when SHTF, less moving parts. LOL Auto's I like Ruger and Kimber, with Glock in 3rd place.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Kahr s not a bad EDC, mid range like the S&W autos. I prefer a revolver when SHTF, less moving parts. LOL Auto s I like Ruger and Kimber, with Glock in 3rd place.
> 
> - papadan


LOL. No need to respond to that.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have been carrying a benchmade for about 7 years now. expensive-yes. worth it-absolutely. Hands down best quality in a knife I have ever owned, and I own aroun 200 case xx, several Kershaw and several spyderco. Spyderco is a close second to my bench made!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I several different knives I carry.I have a very lite Al Mar that's good.I also have a Paul Perfecto that I lose and find on a regular bases.
This is my favorite folding knife.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Kershaw Ken Onion Scallion. Have always carried a knife since I was a kid but I have carried this one longer than any other. It just fits the bill for what I need in a EDC knife at the right price point.









Oh, and Ruger LC9s for the other EDC ;-)


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

I started late in life with the itty bitty Swiss Army knife with 1 blade, nail file, tweezers and toothpick. Finally moved up to the Leatherman Micro. I tried a Leatherman Wave but in the end the weight was too much to be bothered with.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

J_I what type work do you do?


----------



## MustacheMike (Sep 6, 2012)

Bone Handled Barlow. No frills, no blood channel, opening assist, no ya da ya da. You can cut, scrape, skin and tighten a screw with them. They don't stay sharp forever so one actually needs to learn to sharpen a knife!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

if you have never owned a benchmade you are doing yourself a dis-service. by far the best knife for the money! here has been my carry for about 7 years now


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

It is evident that everyone has their own preference in pocket knives.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

I carry a Gerber in my back pocket and usually a Glock 42. 
Looking through this list and looking up some of these blades… 
man, knives can be VERY expensive.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't carry a knife, as I was taught to never bring a knife to a gun fight :^p


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

> - lew


Ditto


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

dday, Yep, they can get really expensive. I've got a couple hundred knives, but I think my most expensive is only about a hundred bucks. Not including the ones I made, they are priceless. LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

My EDC. I also sometime carry a leatherman or Spyderco PM2. I was carrying a Benchmade 940-1 but left it unattended on a counter at work and it walked away. A very sad day. Other items are a lighter, headphones for my phone and a good flashlight.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm also a spyderco fan, but benchmade takes the cake for me!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> I m also a spyderco fan, but benchmade takes the cake for me!
> 
> - buckbuster31


I was heartbroken when I discovered my 940 was missing. It was such a sweet knife.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Spydercos have legs they walk off often never to be seen again.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I never carried one to work because I would always lay my knife down somewhere. Couldn't risk losing one.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I got the same Swiss Army knife that Papadan has. When I was in the Army we called them Staff Puke knifes. 
Just about every field grade officer had one.


----------

